# Please can you help?!loving home needed



## loobeylou24 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi, can anyone help...?
Our much loved cat called Arnold is in desperate need of a new home. Arnold is a 4yr old fluffy ginger neutered boy who is one of the friendliest cats I have ever met, he's an absolute fuss pot!. Unfortunately he has become increasingly more stressed and anxious since the birth of our daughter who is now 2 1/2 yrs old. Since her birth he has pretty much hidden under the bed or behind the sofa all day every day until last thing at night when our daughter is tucked up in bed. He then comes out for fuss etc and becomes the old Arnold again. We are expecting our 2nd child in February and worry as this will distress him further and worry as he won't even get his time with us last thing at night as he didn't leave the sofa much at all when our girl was a baby. Since becoming pregnant I have become increasingly allergic to him aswell and my asthma is becoming much worse and this along with my other health problems is just getting too much. We have done so much in an attempt to make him happier but ultimately it boils down to the fact that he is just too worried living in a house with young children. We have looked into rescue centres etc but can't bring ourselves to do this as he would be really anxious in a pen or large foster home and would still not be able to show his fussy side but obviously if things get worse this is an option we will have to reconsider. I was just hoping there might be someone out there that would like to offer him a home? He is a house cat but has also had experience of going out so would suit either really. He is fine with other cats but would probably be scared around dogs unless a very placid and friendly one! The main thing is children, he needs a home without children or a home with grown up/older children. I will try and put a picture on but he is extremely camera shy. I will try on my mobile phone camera if all else fails and update. My number is 07834729502.
Thank you for your time reading this
Lucy x


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

oh hun, it must have been a really hard choice to make. I have a 9 year old cat, who wasn't best pleased when i had my boys, had already got my daughter when we had her. but, she has adjusted to them. they know not to be horrid to her, but i understand your concerns.

Would have loved to offer him a home, but my 2 boys are 2 and 5.

Hope you find him some where soon xx


----------



## loobeylou24 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words. We're finding it really hard as we love him dearly but I can't see the situation getting any better as he has got worse rather than better as my daughter has got older (prob to do with the fact she's in hyper toddler stage now!). The asthma probs I've just been trying to deal with as I really want to wait until he can go straight to a good home but it's getting difficult. Fingers crossed!!!!
Lucy x


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

Wish he liked dogs, I would have him! But I have to be honest, I have a hyper terrier & a GSD. They sometimes act like a pair of lunatics! I have a BSH female cat. She gets on with them fine, but she was used to dogs when we gave her a home. Hope you find a nice childless home for him, or one with older children. Good luck.


----------



## loobeylou24 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ahh thank you that's really nice of you to say. Hopefully someone will be able to give him a lovely life in their home where he can stress less and enjoy!!
Thanks again
Lucy


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Good Luck Lucy, and i really hope Arnold finds his home very soon xxxx


----------



## loobeylou24 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you for all your help. It takes a very special someone to do what you do.
Lucy x


----------

